# What does this say?



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Olympian Suzy Favor Hamilton admits she worked as escort


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

"I love Wisconsin girls" ??


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Broken person.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

That guy, Bastone. The first part of his name is spelt properly.


----------



## itom72 (Apr 12, 2012)

We've got two threads going on this, the other one (linked below) was started earlier today.

Suzy Favor Hamilton Worked As An Escort


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> That guy, Bastone. The first part of his name is spelt properly.


I don't follow, Matt. This woman is phukety upedy. In a way that I think may be relevant to this site.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

itom72 said:


> We've got two threads going on this, the other one (linked below) was started earlier today.
> 
> Suzy Favor Hamilton Worked As An Escort


We have more posts. Granted, 4 of them are mine.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Harken Banks said:


> I don't follow, Matt. This woman is phukety upedy. In a way that I think may be relevant to this site.


I can't do that kind of journalism. It turns my stomach.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I immediately thought 'broken person' & see that HB thought the same, verbatim.

It does have relevance to this site, but it's so difficult to actually analyze clearly. Tail end of the distribution for the type of unfaithful W that seems so common in the threads here? Specifically, the W in a long marriage with children and financial security, who shocks all around her with a secret, salacious life?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

alte Dame said:


> I immediately thought 'broken person' & see that HB thought the same, verbatim.
> 
> It does have relevance to this site, but it's so difficult to actually analyze clearly. Tail end of the distribution for the type of unfaithful W that seems so common in the threads here? Specifically, the W in a long marriage with children and financial security, who shocks all around her with a secret, salacious life?


Mentally ill, I think.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

My guess is that she's been adulterating all along. She's an elite athlete and as such she's been on performance enhancing drugs for most of her competitive life, most likely since high school and quite possibly earlier. Those artificial hormones also enhance the sex drive. The whole time she was competing she had the libido of three 14 year old boys combined. Possibly, she became a sex addict during her competitive years. I'm pretty sure she's about to become a divorceé.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

It says that she is piece of trash that was cheating on her husband until she got exposed.

It says that exposure works, because she's no longer turning tricks. Her husban had tried to get her to stop but she wouldn't , only this exposure did.

It also means there is a doormat husband out there that needs to find the to strength to divorce his litters wh0re of a wife and sue her and her johns for damages.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

She called the John who outed her a scum, for telling the truth.

Then she. Says she won't be scum herself.

What a pile of puke that is, she's a mother and wife and she's turning tricks in Vegas, she's nothing but a sleazy cheating lying wh0re. I'm pretty sure that makes her scum.

Her husband should go for full custody of of the kid and sue her blind.

It's tragic because the 7 year old will now have to grow up with a wh0re for a mom.

It's also tragic because there will be women who will use her as an example and emulate her awful choices.

I feel so very sorry for her humiliated husband.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I hope the DAs bring charges against her and that both her daughter and husband publically disown her. 

The articles are disgusting, she has no remorse at all. It's all about her and how it should be fine for her to chest on her husband as a sleazy escort.

While the guy that outed her is sleaze ball for using escorts, good for him outing her.

That woman sets the bar to a new low for cheating tr1mp.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> It also means there is a doormat husband out there that needs to find the to strength to divorce his litters wh0re of a wife and sue her and her johns for damages.


Whether he actually knew or not, he pretty much has to divorce her now.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Machiavelli said:


> Whether he actually knew or not, he pretty much has to divorce her now.


The story says he knew. She's been turning tricks for nearly a year.

She's also n the bony ugly side. She sounds pretty nasty though,I expect for the extra sex money shed do anything without blinking.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Here's the article that broke the story w/pics.

U.S. Olympian's Secret Life As Las Vegas Escort | The Smoking Gun

Talk about denial. She's getting help and now shes going to be the greatest wife and mom.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> She called the John who outed her a scum, for telling the truth.
> 
> Then she. Says she won't be scum herself.
> 
> ...


Just like Scott Broadwell he should have filed right away with it being so public don't you think under pressure the judges would have ruled in their favor?


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> The story says he knew. She's been turning tricks for nearly a year.
> 
> She's also n the bony ugly side. She sounds pretty nasty though,I expect for the extra sex money shed do anything without blinking.


No, the story says SHE claims he knew and we all know cheaters lie. Either way, he certainly knows now. I think her endorsement and motivational gigs have just ended, too. Money is going to be tight. Yes, women on the juice are ready for anything and anybody.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

tom67 said:


> Just like Scott Broadwell he should have filed right away with it being so public don't you think under pressure the judges would have ruled in their favor?


Scott Broadwell won't divorce his wife. That would be petty, controlling, and downright neanderthal. He might hit her with his handbag, though. But gently.


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

Methinks Mr. Broadwell likely had his own transgressions to deal with as well. 

Let he without sin cast the first handbag...


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

Both the Wh0res need to Divorced but does their husbands have the balls for that? I doubt it.
Both husbands may be begging their cheater wife to stay. wah.........


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

We have no idea how good a marriage they had. Yeah, it was a crappy thing to do. But if she had a very crappy marriage which she couldn't escape without being raped by her attorney husband...well suffice to say there are TWO sides to every story.

But to violate my vows before God and Man AND break the law in such a tawdry way, she better have been in one of the worst marriages in America.


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> My guess is that she's been adulterating all along. She's an elite athlete and as such she's been on performance enhancing drugs for most of her competitive life, most likely since high school and quite possibly earlier. Those artificial hormones also enhance the sex drive. The whole time she was competing she had the libido of three 14 year old boys combined. Possibly, she became a sex addict during her competitive years. I'm pretty sure she's about to become a divorceé.


I'm a former college track athlete and while I didn't know Suzy Favor when she competed for Wisconsin I did hear rumors back then about her being...uh....a sl*t. 

As for performance-enhancing drugs, I have no idea. She was absolutely dominant at the NCAA level and the Big Ten Conference's Woman Athlete of the Year award is named after her, so she was a superstar in track. 

She was also a hottie! If she had won Olympic gold she would've been a huge national star doing many commercials, appearances, the talk show circuit etc. As it was, she did do some commercials for Pert shampoo, Reebok, maybe some more that I can't remember.

She always came across as an "America's sweetheart-type" in interviews so I always kind of laughed to myself thinking of the rumors I used to hear.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> Scott Broadwell won't divorce his wife. That would be petty, controlling, and downright neanderthal. He might hit her with his handbag, though. But gently.


:iagree::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

Here's a piece run on the Big Ten Network, a biography of Suzy. Now they'll have to add an additional part to her story!! Ha ha.

Big Ten Icons: #19 - Suzy Favor Hamilton - YouTube

Here's another video, where she talks a little bit about depression and her "fall" at the Olympics. Definitely some mental issues here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N50onEHuA2A


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Susprised she - anybody- didn't bring sexual abuse at childhood because it screams acting out from afar.
I don't buy the mildlife extra excitement of an "evolved" soul. It screams brokeness.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm pretty sure she's nuts, but there are some girls who just like sex. With different guys. Lots of guys.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

From the comments,

"I am finding the comments more interesting than the story. her body, her choice, obviously it wasn't that big a [problem for her husband. He is still with her. The funniest part of the comments are the majority of men making mention of her being married and how wrong she was for doing this. Guys, you need to understand this one thing "Marriage does NOT mean you own your wife" If you think some form of control or ownership is involved, that isn't marriage, that's called slavery."

:facepalm:


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> I'm pretty sure she's nuts, but there are some girls who just like sex. With different guys. Lots of guys.


See...there IS a God

I'd like to hear one of her motivational speeches...


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Poor child. I just can think about their kid.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> I'm pretty sure she's nuts, but there are some girls who just like sex. With different guys. Lots of guys.


So you're saying she's uuuhhh _*fast*_?


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> I'm pretty sure she's nuts, but there are some girls who just like sex. With different guys. Lots of guys.


Maybe she was trying to recreate the roar of the crowd....one man at a time.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

What are the odds a random married woman and a mom wioth no aparent money issues jump from faithful to becoming a prostitute with nothing in the middle?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Machiavelli said:


> I'm pretty sure she's nuts, but there are some girls who just like sex. With different guys. Lots of guys.


It's what in the old days they called a tramp.

now we put them on TV and give them a talk show.


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

Check out the hub's behavior before you swing your purse, K?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

